# food bowl (silly question)



## Trixi (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi all!

Our new havanese puppy will be coming home with us in about 4 weeks (very excited!!) So I'm currently getting all the bits and bobs that we will need. This might sound like a silly question but I was wondering what the best size bowl would be for its food. Almost picked one up today that was 16cm across and holds 0.8l but wondered if this would be too big for a 10 week old pup? I haven't worked out the actual volume of food the puppy will eat yet, will discuss this with the breeder soon.

Thanks


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

stainless steel is good. Glass is safe in general (make sure it doesn't contain lead), but I prefer Pyrex because it can tolerate a lot of abuse ....for food and water


----------



## Trixi (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks. I have a stainless steel one for water but not got a food one yet. Was thinking of getting a ceramic one so that, with the weight, it can't get pushed around/over too easily? Do you think 16cm across size bowl would be ok, don't know whether to get a smaller one to start with?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah that fine


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Trixi said:


> Thanks. I have a stainless steel one for water but not got a food one yet. Was thinking of getting a ceramic one so that, with the weight, it can't get pushed around/over too easily? Do you think 16cm across size bowl would be ok, don't know whether to get a smaller one to start with?


Be careful with ceramic... A lot of ceramics are from china, and contain lead. Glass or stainless is safer.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I eat out of a stainless steel bowl, 5 inches across at the top. Plenty big enough for mi and I weigh 14 pounds. I prefer to eat all mi meals in mi crate. It is mi personal doggie cave. I push the bowl into the corner and it has no place else to go. Easy-peasy.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

We have two stainless steel bowls that came together in a little stainless steel stand. The stand makes it a lot harder to push and they are very stable.


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

I use stainless steel, too. I have one of those little holders that I can set the water bowl and food bowl in so that it doesn't move around. I actually picked it up from Wal-Mart. I also put one of those doggie placemats under it to protect the floor.


----------

